# Caddies



## cmmacfadden (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been wanting to find out some more information about how to get in the field of caddying. Right now I usually sign up to caddie at the PGA Tour events in NC. I have caddied the past two years at the Wyndam Championship. I would like to find out informaton about the golfers that will be coming to the 2009 U.S. Public Links Championship at Bryan Park Golf Course, Greensboro, NC in Auguest. The information I'm looking for is how to find out if any of the golfers will need caddies. Also, most of the sites on the web want to charge for 'secret' information on how to become a tour caddy. Does anyone know of any forums where players are looking for caddies. I'm not really looking to become a full time caddie right now, but would like to do a few events a year. My main goal right now is trying to find if any golfers will need caddies at the 2009 U.S. Public links Championship.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

have you tryed contacting the organiser of the above event? I'd think they'd be able to point you in the right direction. Welcome to the forum too.


----------



## cmmacfadden (Apr 25, 2009)

*Will try*

Great idea. But I don't think the site is open for for 2010 championship yet.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

cmmacfadden said:


> Great idea. But I don't think the site is open for for 2010 championship yet.


Most of the caddies I'm aware of are darn good golfers themselves, so, you might start at a local event as Surtees mentions or exclusive clubs. as a caddie you most likely will aid the golfer with the course and his or her swing to give them the best score. You are their coach. Good Luck


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a few friends that caddy at Valhalla here in Louisville on the weekends. They pull in some pretty good cash. Good luck to ya!


----------

